# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  New here...hypnopompic hallucinations and spiders

## CrazyMom

Hello everyone  :smiley:   I found this place after a bit of googling trying to understand my 'dreams' and I do believe now that they are hypnopompic hallucinations.  However, they are always ALWAYS spiders.  The typical scene is that I'm in bed, sleeping, the room is dim, everything is normal other than there being enough light to actually see the spiders.  My room is pretty blacked out.

I've had them dropping down on me from above, crawling on the pillow, going under the covers.  Nothing too bizarre, just large-ish spiders, only one or two max, and I freak out.  Usually when I wake up fully I'm either running out of the room, tossing covers off the bed, throwing my pillow on the floor, turning on the light to look for them, etc.  They aren't overly frequent, but enough to really make me remember when I have another LOL.  I'm relatively freaked out and confused for a bit no knowing why I'm in another room or my bedclothes are on the floor, but always able to realize what's going on within a couple of minutes.

I don't have sleep paralysis, although I did have a dream where I died once (no spiders, though  :wink2:  ) and in the process of dying I felt a crazy buzzing sensation which I think has been linked to sleep paralysis.  The dream didn't end, there, as I floated off in a gray misty clouded nothingness.  I have had a few buzzings that were more linked to almost waking up, but just enough to really feel like my whole body was tingling on the inside, no sensations of evil or paralysis.

I have been reading on hypnopompic hallucinations, and it seems that most people have a varying range of things they see.  So I was curious as to why I would always only see spiders.  I'm not a huge fan of them, but I'm not so terrified that I run screaming when I see one.  I am able to trap them and take them outside (if they aren't too big).  I just don't want them ON me.

----------


## dalter1

I've been seeing the spiders for about six months.  Night before last it was a ball of worms instead.  I thought I was going blind until I googled and found out that lots of people see these spiders.  Weird, isn't it?

----------


## PinkCrimson

Yes, there are bunch of people seeing spider when they wake up(there's a thread about this in DreamViews, I believe it's in Sleep and Health), I'm very interested why this happens, but I can't find scientific explanation =[
You said you felt buzzing sensation when you "died"--I wonder if it feels like that when you really die, cos I heard someone says sleep paralysis is when your are not fully in your body(not scientifically proved), and maybe your brain was trying to imitate the dying sensation?

----------

